
Data science, big data, machine learning and deep learning - aboschetti
http://engineering.intenthq.com/2015/05/data-science-big-data-machine-learning-and-deep-learning/
======
new1234567
This looks like it's just an ad for their book. No real content on the page.

Maybe they can write a blog entry "gaming the HN voting system to get your ad
on the front page". That I would read.

~~~
sieisteinmodel
Yes. Also the guy does not seem to be that knowledgeable.

He did not get the memo that more input data can lead to worse results; he
claims the opposite in a slight variation (i.e. the more precise the input
data, the higher the quality of the result).

